

Railscasts is down - mafellows
http://railscasts.com/

======
caballosinombre
You mean people have to learn what is current in 2014 without paying for a
railscast update to call themselves a web developer?

This just in! You can get all the updates for free if you switch to node.js

disclaimer: I drank a 6 pack before posting this message.

------
sehr
I suppose this is as good a time as any to plug
[http://asciicasts.com/](http://asciicasts.com/). Text versions of each video

~~~
mafellows
Looks like it's a DNS issue. [http://192.81.217.227](http://192.81.217.227)
still works. H/t @lgarvey on Twitter.

